# My 4 month old gsd puppy have a skinny face



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey guys!! My gsd puppy is going to be 4 months in 3 days but he looks skinny from his face and back. Should I increase his diet or not, can anyone tell if he have grown okay for a 4 month old.
And two of my friends says he is a mix . Does he looks mix to you guys too please tell . Thank you


----------



## Thundaa13 (May 3, 2015)

Posting a picture would help us answer your questions better. Plus who doesn't love puppy pictures!


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

I tried cant upload pics dont know why..some error . Can you see pics in my profile ?


----------



## NS pos31 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just saw the pictures. Looks to me like beautiful pure GS puppy going through their weird stages of growth. Looks healthy and happy.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pictures???


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

NS pos31 said:


> Just saw the pictures. Looks to me like beautiful pure GS puppy going through their weird stages of growth. Looks healthy and happy.



Hi. I agree with this. Your pup is an adorable, what appears to be PB GSD, who is in a temporary (what I call) gangly phase. They grow in and out of this look sometimes for the first 18 to 24 months. 

What a cutie. :wub::wub:


----------



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

That's a good looking pup! He looks similar to my girl, no doubt that's a purebred.
People use to always say or assume that mine was a mix too when she was that young, I think Shepherds just kinda grow awkwardly.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I think he just has some long legs to grow into Looks healthy and happy to me...and full bred.


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you guys .


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a cutie patootie!! My now 17-month GSD was the same way. Huge ears and skinny head. 

At 14 months he started a month-long growth spurt that resulted in a big dachshund look--short legs, long body. The next month, after that, his legs shot up. Then his ribs showed so badly I was worried. It took two months to increase food and get some weight on the ribs.

So now at 17 months he looks great--all put together properly--unless, of course, he grows some more.


----------

